# Faint blue line again on test with no HCG trigger shot HELP!



## redcajun (Jul 9, 2007)

OK yall I am turlly going crazy this time for reallllllllll!  I tested last night and this morning with the Clear Blue color change tip HPT.  In 2 minutes a faint almost transparent blue line made the x across both the test I took.  Now I am not on any treatments and only had one HCG shot on June 26th.  Af is not due to Aug 3 or Aug 5.  What do you all think?

Please respond I am so on the edge could it be possible is the line faint because I tested to early.  You guys already know that as soon as I get off work I headed to buy four more test.


----------



## jobie (Apr 22, 2005)

hiya

just wanted to say i tested really early (although i was having icsi tx at the time) but i got the more faint blue line ever!! could barely see it!! i did millions of more tests as i didn't know what to think ...the line got slighly darker each day - it turned out i was pg!!

i was always told a line is a line  

raelly hope it works out for you

jobie xx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*If you havent had a trigger shot, what else could be causing it other than you being pregnant?

I think its good news. I also doubted my HPT cross, so went out an got a digital test that told me in words i was pregnant - perhaps its worth doing that to give you complete peace of mind.

I think its sounding good 

Good luck! Keep us posted 

Sparkles x*


----------



## redcajun (Jul 9, 2007)

OK I must have had a Chemical Preg.  The line was so faint this morning that I think I have imagined it all.  My DH is making me sick as he thinks it is a joke sometimes.  Sometimes he agrees that he see the line and others he laughs and say what line.  Then I want to scream!  My AF is due the 3rd late on the 5th.

I got one more test to take tonight when I get home from work.  Yesterday I was so bloated and cramping on oneside of my ovary today nothing but this naseating feeling in my stomach.

Could there still be hope, am I crazy to see a line at all.  I am so scared I say and evaporation lines that I think maybe my mind is tricking me.  The next four days will be pure H_ll


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*At least there was a line hun, but personally i wouldnt do another test until at least tomorrrow morning, if not in a few more days time. It'll give the test more chance to show up a better line as you'll have more HcG in you - whats the point in doing another test this afternoon when it'll cause more stress by the line being faint etc. Just my opinion, but i know how frustrating it all is - so i think the less stressful option is best.
Failing that - a digital test will tell you one way or the other but its still VERY early - your period isnt due for another 3 days yet!
Good luck! And keep us posted!
Sparkles x*


----------



## jobie (Apr 22, 2005)

i wished i hadn't tested so early too as each day was torturous (sp?) - i agree with sparkles leave it a day or 2 if you can and try to get through each day..

jobie xx


----------



## bottleofwater (Jun 19, 2007)

hi red make sure it has colour if it has no colour it is an evapouration line


----------



## redcajun (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks ladies, I did go and test again and I am going to try and post the results. Please tell me if you see anything. My back upper back is killing me is this a sign


----------



## redcajun (Jul 9, 2007)

Please give me your feed back ladies, I am on the edge here. Bad back pain what does it mean. This photo taken 12 dpo and I have been getting faint lines since 9dpo.


----------



## bottleofwater (Jun 19, 2007)

hi red it's a bit hard to tell as it is so out of focus.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

the photo is really unclear hon so its difficult to say- what am I looking for.  Also this is not a test I am familiar with.


Can you perhaps do a digital one?

Also, 12dpo can still be considered early testing and 9dpo surely is.


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*I can see one blue line - but the rest is a bit blurry! Can you take another one?! *


----------



## redcajun (Jul 9, 2007)

Here is another photo hope this is better.


----------



## bottleofwater (Jun 19, 2007)

hi red I think i know what your saying about faint line, tho your camera needs to be reset to close up shots as it is so out of focus that everything looks blue tinged.  As I also don't know this test, it is quite an odd looking one I can't advise, you need to read the instructions to see if it has an evopartion line.  If you test in two days and it is the same I wouldn't say it was a positive as hcg doubles every day and therefore the line should darken. good luck.


----------



## Jinty (May 6, 2006)

If I'm looking correctly I think there's a faintish vertical blue line making a cross with the much stronger horizontal blue line? And then a very strong vertical blue line to the right of all that? Am I correct? It's a bit hard to tell
If so that definitley looks like a line to me and I would say if you haven't had a HCG shot, a line is certainly a line!
If I'm right - congratulations!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redcajun (Jul 9, 2007)

I am out of the running beta does not look good at all .082 and AF is due In two days.  I guess that either I had a chemical pregnancy or evaporation line.


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

I am so sorry to hear this news.
Stay strong.

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## redcajun (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks so much for the support, I am hanging in there.  Progestrone level is 4.7 this is consider the ovulation stage guess I am a mess,


----------



## redcajun (Jul 9, 2007)

Ok here are the Labs  HCG were 0.82 progestrone 4.7 ng/ml.  The test were taking 23cd and around 11 dpo.  I think I am pretty much out of the running just waiting on  :af:  :af:  :af: .  Thanks guys for sticking by me DH is thinking I am nuts.  Congrats to the BFP.  I will get there.  

I am considering IUI this cycle.  Has anyone every had it and were they successful at around my age 44?  Please let me know. 

Thanks ya'll. RED


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Redcajun.
I have never had IUI, but wish you all the best in whatever you decide  

Love Jo
x x


----------

